# License problems



## katsmith (Oct 31, 2012)

I recently bought a Anajet sprint printer and it came with everthing to get me up and going. Only one problem I don't have the ek print studio license number and I don't have the serial number. Can anyone help me out with this problem that I am having! I need to start printing as soon as possible. I already called tech support and they can't help me out. I hope I didn't just buy a printer I can't even use. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

katsmith said:


> I recently bought a Anajet sprint printer and it came with everthing to get me up and going. Only one problem I don't have the ek print studio license number and I don't have the serial number. Can anyone help me out with this problem that I am having! I need to start printing as soon as possible. I already called tech support and they can't help me out. I hope I didn't just buy a printer I can't even use. HELP!!!!!!!


Did you buy this used from a private party?

Or was it purchased new from a dealer.


----------



## katsmith (Oct 31, 2012)

From a private individual. Can you help me out. I can't do anything without any of the serial numbers.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

katsmith said:


> I recently bought a Anajet sprint printer and it came with everthing to get me up and going. Only one problem I don't have the ek print studio license number and I don't have the serial number. Can anyone help me out with this problem that I am having! I need to start printing as soon as possible. I already called tech support and they can't help me out. I hope I didn't just buy a printer I can't even use. HELP!!!!!!!


 
you might need to get a new rip... EUKON DIGITAL, INC. Technology for Fast Digital Color Textile Printing which is (ek rip) Talk to chris hes the owner and he will set you up.. most likely you can get the better upgraded version for your machine ...


----------



## shughey (Jul 22, 2010)

katsmith said:


> From a private individual. Can you help me out. I can't do anything without any of the serial numbers.


 
I think Jeff answered it pretty well.

The only thing is...since you purchased this used....how did you get the RIP? Did they include it on a pc with the system? Or did they have a disc.? 

If the prior owner had a disc that came with the DTG originally then they already installed it on their PC and used the license. It is usually not transferable...sometimes it can be uninstalled and the licensed saved but not sure on Eukon stuff.

If all you received was a disc and the prior owner already installed it you may have to buy a new license...which you can do online and also download online.

Like Jeff said you probably will have to get ahold of Ek directly to know exactly where you stand.


----------



## katsmith (Oct 31, 2012)

Can anybody help me I still cant get the license going and hope i didnt buy somthing thats not going to work.I bought the license from that link you sent me and they said i have to have the previous owners info and i dont have it i hope i get a refund from ekun digital inc.Ill pay if sombody can


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You will most likely have to contact the person you bought it from. Jeff had recommended to TALK TO CHRIS. I would call them the printer serial number is recorded so they should be able to help.


----------



## Ink Splot (Aug 1, 2013)

EUKON Digital is a complete JOKE!!!
Do not use them!!

I speak on personal experience, but if you do your own research. You will find that EUKON doesn't even have a contact phone number! (RED FLAG WARNING) Also, you will find people complaining about errors after errors - without resolution. And if you don't have the original License - Forget it! You won't be able to use it.

Do yourself a favor and look into other programs. There are other software programs that you can print t-shirts with - including Anajet Printers. (I can't believe they promote this substandard company) Also, you will find more updated, user friendly and better print control with other print programs. Even if EUKON offers a lower price... You'll be regretting it.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Disagree. I find this RIP one of the best out there. Esspecialy for speed. Also They can customise a lot of things for you.

You rant about a company but you havent stated what is your EXACT problem with them.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Ink Splot said:


> You will find that EUKON doesn't even have a contact phone number! (RED FLAG WARNING)


I have no dog in this fight... anymore. I used to own MultiRIP and I can tell you I removed my phone # from my website as well. I would get calls from all over the world from people that were just testing my software and wanting me to help tech support their hardware - which I have no control over. I had to remove my phone # or I would have been out of business over 5 years ago. People that purchased a product and I could not resolve on the first 1-2 emails would get a direct call if they were in North America. If they were located outside the North America, I would do a remote access session and use VOIP or chat software to resolve the issue.

Bottom line, I don't think it is appropriate to judge a company on whether there is or is not a phone # listed. I have personally meet Chris and he was very professional. Sure, there are a couple of different options to choose from when it comes to a DTG RIP software. Most of them are pretty good and the companies are reputable. I have personally meet most of them as well. But you should do your due diligence first and make sure that the software is compatible with your printer before investing. Not all DTG are made and setup the same.

Mark


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I love EKPrint because of the endless options. I just save templates based on the artwork style and the shirt manufacturer, brand and color, and I am always guaranteed a happy customer.

I do wish the RIP companies would integrate more with the printer (show ink cartridge level, allow for better job workflow management, etc), but EKPrint has been a pleasure to use since day 1.


----------



## patiperro33 (Sep 28, 2014)

licence ekprint studio para epson t1110. pleaseeeeeeee. mi correo es [email protected]


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

patiperro33 said:


> licence ekprint studio para epson t1110. pleaseeeeeeee. mi correo es [email protected]


Wrong type of forums pal.


----------



## castoro (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have, Ek print with drivers epson 1400 and epson 1900.
But what other printers can work?
Thank you.


----------

